# JOR Hunting Club Hancock County QDMA 2013-14



## Nursebillyga (Mar 6, 2011)

Jewell Ogeechee River Hunting club in Jewell, GA needs to fill a few more members for our 2013-14 hunting season. 

We have a total of 498 acres located in Hancock County on the Ogeechee River.  210 acres of cut-over(replanted), 288 acres of planted pines and hardwoods, 3 creeks cut across the property, 3 miles of river frontage on the Ogeechee River, Good roads, easy access to the gates, turkey/deer, and fishing rights to a private pond. $500 per year and due by June 1st .

If you pay prior to the end of this 2012 turkey season you can hunt turkey this season as well.

If you have never heard of Jewell, we are @ 25 Min from Thomson, 30 min from Sandersville, 45 min from Milledgeville, 55 min from Augusta, just about in the middle of everything.

If you are interested in being part of our little piece of paradise or want more info contact our President, Mike Perkinson 706-465-0031, or myself by leaving a post, PM or call 706-513-1987

Here are some pixs of the place.
http://forum.gon.com/album.php?albumid=4555


Rules and Regulations

1.	Follow and adhere to all Georgia Fish and Game Laws
2.	Be a good sportsman and avoid conflicts with other members, should any arise.
3.	Each Member is allowed 2 permanent stand LOCATIONS.
4.	Nails are not to be used in any tree, Pine or other.
5.	Pine trees are not to be cut down.
6.	Portable stands (climbers, ladders, pop-ups, ect…) may be used in the vicinity of a permanent stand if it is not occupied at that time ONLY with the verbal or written consent of that hunter.
7.	Sign in/out is required at cabin for hunting of any kind: Deer, Turkey, or even small game.
8.	Sighting/Kill log needs to be filled out after each hunt.
9.	Your children, under 18yrs old, are allowed to hunt supervised by you. They can not hunt alone. If the child is over 18yrs old membership dues are required unless they are a guest.
10.	No visitors will be allowed the 1st week, Sat. - Fri., of opening weeks for Deer or Turkey seasons.
11.	No person will be allowed as a guest more than 2 times during a calendar year, even if more than one member brings them.
12.	Guest must hunt from your permanent stand location and not occupy another member’s stand. You can use other members’ stands with permission.
13.	Your presence is required for guests to be on the property. Hunting season or not.
14.	No ex or past member may be a guest.
15.	Please limit ATV use for the removal and recovery of game during the hunting seasons.
16.	Close gates to hunting areas upon entering and exiting. Only exception is at the cabin. DO NOT BLOCK GATES!!!
17.	DO not drive around closed gates with vehicles. ATVs are OK.
18.	NO FIRES of any kind allowed on lease.
19.	Violation of these rules may result in termination of membership. All dues will be forfeited and nonrefundable.




Rules subject to change


----------



## Bohawg (Mar 9, 2011)

How many members total?


----------



## Nursebillyga (Mar 10, 2011)

15. That is how many we had this year and I thought it was alot when I joined but in reality there was only about 5 of us that hunted more than 2 or 3 times and  only a couple that hunted most of the season. It was extremely nice.


----------



## BigBrett (Mar 12, 2011)

*Just joined*

I just joined the club one week ago today. The same day the opening poster took me out, showed me around and even gave me a couple of hot tips on locations. We put out a couple of my trail cameras and today I checked them--and was pumped. Camera 1- 40 pics of mostly mature deer. Several-Several bucks already shed. Camera 2- heart attack. over 600 pics 90% bucks all but two had shed. 4 distinctive ol men all scared up from rut.

Just for those who aren't familiar with the area, Hancock County is the cream of the crop 'round here(for deer huntin). To find a club with these opportunites under $1000 a year is rare.

Another great thing about this club would be the people. They are considerate, helpful and just good ol boys. You help them put up a stand or plant a food plot and you have help. Bring your wife or kids fishin and they might as well be family.

I am jacked up about this place. Hope some of the fine folks on woody's join us.


----------



## born2hunt99 (Mar 23, 2011)

I joined last year. What a place! Nice, quiet and peaceful and many deer sightings. I can honestly say that I saw deer every trip to the club! This place has a great group of guys that loves the hunting woods.  I killed a nice 7pt and a few does. Bow season was awesome, I saw deer every sitting!


----------



## BigBrett (Mar 27, 2011)

*bump to the top*

just bumpin to the top. and pokin @ Nursebillyga bout out fishin him today. 

turkeys were on fire yesterday, the storm last night skattered em i think so not much luck today. but i can assure you after openin morning i will be even more preoccupied than usual.


----------



## Nursebillyga (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry to all of you that have tried to talk to Mike, just found out that his phone line is messed up and it wont be fixed till May according to BellSouth. Feel free to give me a call and I will try to answer you questions.  Billy 706-513-3299


----------



## BigBrett (Apr 18, 2011)

Take to the top


----------



## BigBrett (Apr 21, 2011)

bwn_us said:


> Take to the top


----------



## Nursebillyga (Apr 21, 2011)

Mikes phone is working.. give him a call if you need to now....


----------



## Nursebillyga (May 2, 2011)

One of the members caught this out of the pond yesterday afternoon.  Its small to what Mike says is in there. Still looking for members ...


----------



## Nursebillyga (May 5, 2011)

Well he did it again.... 7.25lbs this time.. same pond..way to go Tanner.....


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jul 30, 2011)

Due to some members financial hardships they had to pull out of the club so we now have 3 more openings that need to be filled ASAP. Only respond if you have money in hand. We have held spots in the club on verbal agreements that have not been followed through. Please contact Mike at 7064650031 or myself at 7065133299. Here is a few deer pixs from this years cameras. Look forward to the hunt!!!


----------



## LifeHunter (Jul 31, 2011)

Still have any openings?


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes there are 3 openings as of 7/31/11


----------



## Nursebillyga (Aug 2, 2011)

Really need to fill these spots..


----------



## BigBrett (Aug 3, 2011)

don't won't to miss this one folks. GREAT group of guys. CHEAP for hancock county and we have a bunch of deer and turkeys. here are a few pics from last week.


----------



## Ross1 (Aug 3, 2011)

How Many members in club?


----------



## born2hunt99 (Aug 3, 2011)

should be 15 total.


----------



## Nursebillyga (Aug 4, 2011)

Mike will be showing the property sunday evening,  give him a call if interested 706-465-0031.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 7, 2011)

I joined tonight and when mike was showing us around we saw 8 deer and that was just riding around on the road


----------



## BigBrett (Aug 8, 2011)

I see at least one or two everytime I check cams.


----------



## Clint Shook (Sep 3, 2011)

any openings remaining?


----------



## Nursebillyga (Apr 13, 2012)

We have five memberships available at this time


----------



## BigBrett (Apr 13, 2012)

hey btn show em some of the birds!!!


----------



## Nursebillyga (Apr 19, 2012)

here are a few pix taken off the club from last year.
The turkeys are mine from this year.
I have more photos but i uploaded these with dial up and it has taken nearly 2 hours so im done.

One membership has been filled but still looking for the other vacant spots..


----------



## Nursebillyga (May 1, 2012)

Still needing members ..only a few weeks left to take advantage of this year's turkey season ..


----------



## Nursebillyga (May 19, 2012)

We are still looking to fill our membership ...


----------



## Nursebillyga (May 25, 2012)

Showing the property Sunday.....FYI the club takes cash, checks, money orders, and credit cards for payment....call if interested ...


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks Roy, looking forward to hunting with you..still need a few more members..


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome to the club Joe...and hate to loose you Charles but we understand that the economy sucks..we still need to fill these spots..

Showing the club about 2pm this Sunday. Call if interested ..


----------



## BigBrett (Jun 7, 2012)

if you are looking for a club with good guys this is it. nursebillyga and i worked all day Wednesday on our and mostly others hunting areas. join us, we will help you get your spots ready. in fact, we all enjoy the yearlong preparation as much as hunting. give us a shot.


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jun 18, 2012)

Still looking to fill the spots..corn and soybeans are growing in the food plots..call if interested ...


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jun 30, 2012)

Lease deadline is approaching fast...still looking for members ..call or pm if interested ..7065133299


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jul 1, 2012)

Welcome to the club Charles and Brent.. look forward to hunting with yall..membership is almost full..


----------



## BigBrett (Jul 1, 2012)

*few pics from the last week*

these are in a area with little hunting pressure. join and go after em


----------



## 2-shot (Jul 8, 2012)

I joined without seeing the club and after looking it over a little this weekend I'm very excited about the upcoming season


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok fellow hunters ..we only have two memberships left to fill our  2012-13 season 
I will be at the club this weekend . Call or pm if interested . 7065133299 

Billy


----------



## 2-shot (Jul 23, 2012)

If there's anyone in this club from the Dawsonville area send me a pm and maybe we can share a ride down to the club sometime, thanks Brent.


----------



## BigBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

still have a couple spots. here is a club standard buck. i just got news of another buck caught on camera by a guy without computer knowledge but word is 150-160 class. i will post asap.


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jul 30, 2012)

Time is ticking away and our deadline is close...only have 2 spots left to fill...come join us to chase the bone...
Pm or call if interested.. 706-513-3299... Billy


----------



## BigBrett (Aug 1, 2012)

i will be at the club all day sunday. anyone interested in viewing pm myself of nursebilly.


----------



## GONoob (Aug 2, 2012)

How far is this lease from 30096, I would appreciate it if a member could do a quick google search and pm me.


----------



## BigBrett (Aug 6, 2012)

all these pics are just the tip of the iceberg. come take a look, you will agree you can't find the quality of hunting and people in a qdm county for the price.


----------



## Nursebillyga (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey guys only a few weeks left till season starts and we still have 2 memberships left to fill. I know if see our club and visit with our members you will enjoy yourself as a place to get away and enjoy the outdoors. We will be at the club saturday and sunday if anyone is interested in looking at it give me a call. 

706513329 
billy


----------



## phil0884 (Aug 11, 2012)

saw the club today and joined right after i saw it great diversity of land and a great bunch of guys saw a couple of deer just while driving around can't wait for the season to start


----------



## BigBrett (Aug 12, 2012)

phil0884 said:


> saw the club today and joined right after i saw it great diversity of land and a great bunch of guys saw a couple of deer just while driving around can't wait for the season to start



welcome phil!!! looking forward to meetin ya. we are gonna kill some big bucks this year. if you got a friend that wants in we still have one opening.


----------



## phil0884 (Aug 18, 2012)

going to be down there today in the afternoon


----------



## Nursebillyga (Aug 26, 2012)

another big body crusing around..Need to fill one more spot... Whos up to come and play with us..


----------



## phil0884 (Aug 31, 2012)

going to be down there tomorrow working


----------



## Nursebillyga (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome to the club Tom. All memberships are now full !!!! Look forward to hunting with everyone this season....


----------



## abkwwl (Jan 14, 2013)

Any openings for 2013-2014?


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes....every year we have a few openings. ...it will be March before we know how many..feel free to give me a call if any question need to be answered. ..Billy


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 31, 2013)

If we join this year can we hunt turkey this year?


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes....the same rules are going to apply for the 2013-14 season and if new members pay early thet get 2 turkey seasons...


----------



## slow motion (Feb 1, 2013)

PM sent. I will be in Hancock the 9th and 10th to move some stands ahead of timber operations. If you are going to be around I could buy you a cup of coffee if you want to meet and interview me for a possible opening. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Nursebillyga (Apr 7, 2013)

We are now looking to fill our 2013-14 memberships openings. At this time we have 5 spots available.  Contact our president Mike Pekinson at 706-465-0031 or myself (Billy Burks) here or call 706-513-1987


----------



## BigBrett (May 5, 2013)

*great club*

guys, this is a great club. i have been in for a few years but its not looking like i will be able to be in this year due to being unemployed. trust me, go down look at the property and meet the guys...bunch of good ol boys. these guys believe in helping each other with food plots, trails, stands what ever you want to do you will have plenty of help. i almost forgot to mention the food. we have a meet and greet before deer season and throw down with some good eating. and opening weekend its about the same. good luck staying awake though with a belly that full.


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jul 5, 2013)

*Running out of time...*

Fellow hunters we are running out of time and we still have 2 spots left in order to fill this membership to keep the club... If you are interested please contact Mike our president at 706 465-0031 or myself Billy at 706 513-1987. This is a good group of guys we have and you will enjoy our fellowship not to mention we have decent dear running around just waiting to be hung on the wall...


----------



## Nursebillyga (Jul 21, 2013)

still needing two more members to complete our season.


----------



## Rancher.06 (Jul 25, 2013)

Still need two more members.


----------



## 7mmMag (Aug 6, 2013)

Do you have a campsite on the club? I saw the cabin but I didn't see any other campers. Can you rabbit hunt it too? After deer season of course.


----------



## Rancher.06 (Aug 6, 2013)

Give Mike a call - he will be able to answer your questions.
706-465-0031


----------



## Nursebillyga (Aug 13, 2013)

Only 1 more spot left to fill our membership......


----------



## BigBrett (Aug 19, 2013)

if anyone is interested, i will be at club this sunday. will be glad to show you what we got. i put out a trailcam last sunday and by this sunday had over 1000 pics. already see alot of promise from first pics and the sign in the woods. we will be putting in bow season food plots soon so come on and kill a big un.


----------



## BigBrett (Sep 5, 2013)

we are having a club get together saturday. we still need 1 member. if you are interested send me a pm, we will show you the club and introduce you to the guys. you will not find another club in hancock for this price.


----------



## abkwwl (Jan 1, 2014)

Any openings for 2014?


----------



## BTDT (Jan 1, 2014)

What is the situation for 2014-2015?


----------



## Rancher.06 (Jan 3, 2014)

There are some openings although i'm not sure how many-call mike-706-465-0031


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jan 27, 2014)

I saw the club yesterday
and joined after Mikes tour
I look forward to hunting the best
tract of land I've seen in a long time

Bump to top


----------



## USAFret (Feb 4, 2014)

dirttracker84...do they have any more openings?


----------



## Rancher.06 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes we do-give Mike a call.


----------



## Rancher.06 (Apr 22, 2014)

Bump-we need a couple of members.


----------



## Rancher.06 (May 3, 2014)

Bump


----------

